# Cold Smoking with Hay???



## AllAces (Jan 21, 2018)

Recently ran across someone trying to get a small amount of hay (yes, as in pasture grass that is used to feed horses) to cold smoke cheese and shrimp. Has anyone heard of this, or done this? If so, what was the result?  No, this is not a set up line for a stand up comic routine.


----------



## link (Jan 21, 2018)

Google Steven Raichlen smoking with hay. He did an episode on this.

I Have not tried it but wanted to.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe I should start saving my lawn grass clippings....


----------

